# Possible competition for Yorkshire in the future? (interest needed)



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 8, 2014)

Back in 2006 a year before I did my first Rubik's cube solve, there was a competition in my local city of Leeds 8 years later and it still hasn't been brought back by anyone. So I thought as a local and regular cuber from Leeds since 2011 that I would finally try and organise one. (Mainly for the Cubers of Yorkshire to have their chance to join the scene.)

I have been told by the Leeds union about 3 possible rooms at different prices, 1 standing £100 for 40 competitors, 1 at £200 for 70 and 1 costing £500 for a turn out of 100. If any of you or the organisers/delegates know or have as good idea which room would make the best affordable balance between turn out size and student fee pricing then please let me know so we can try and make this happen. Traveling into Leeds shouldn't be a problem with all if not most buses coming every 10 minutes all thought some with also be every 30 minutes and on sundays it is every hour. There are also plenty of hotels all around the city centre there is even one being made right now next to the Tech College I'm currently going to! I will also visit the decided venue a number of times to make sure that every thing is fit for purpose, so that we know what's happening about food and other things like that and to forward plan how to lay out should be done so I can stay ahead with it all. 

I plan to have this event ready by spring in the following year, so to get a further idea of the turn out size I would also need to know how much interest there would be from the community on coming so please let me know and I will look forward to your replies.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 8, 2014)

*checks map for Leeds*


----------



## tarandeep5 (Nov 8, 2014)

Apparently it's the third largest city in the UK . As for the competition, I don't live in the UK so I would be no use to you, but good luck!


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 8, 2014)

tarandeep5 said:


> Apparently it's the third largest city in the UK


Really, bigger than Birmingham and Manchester? I don't think so. It appears higher on some lists where London and Manchester have been divided into smaller areas, or where Bradford and other towns have been lumped in with Leeds, but without analysing boundaries most people would say Manchester is bigger.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 8, 2014)

For those of you who haven't can you please make it clear where your interests stand so we can get an clear picture of how many are interested. This is only going to go down if there is enough demand so please make your feedback clear and relevant.


----------



## matty (Nov 8, 2014)

omg, I live in Leeds so this would be the perfect competition for me. I struggle to go to competitions since they're all down south.

Oh and you spelt competition wrong in the title


----------



## cuber8208 (Nov 8, 2014)

Some of my family live in Wakefield/Huddersfield area, so depending on timing (and early enough announcement as travel gets expensive) it could be a possibility for myself and the gf to attend. Pretty sure it would be my 20th comp too!

TMOY gets to UK comps if they're announced early enough, same reasoning with transport costs, so maybe he'd be interested too...


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 8, 2014)

matty said:


> Oh and you spelt competition wrong in the title


The spelling looks no different to me you sure?...


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 8, 2014)

Looks like some great interest is building up keep those comments coming guys! =D


----------



## giorgi (Nov 8, 2014)

I would like to come to this competition but again it depends on the date because I have exams in late April-May


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 8, 2014)

We still need more interest so keep them coming guys! =D


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 8, 2014)

Please yes, but 2 rounds of Skewb and pyraminx please!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 8, 2014)

hey I might come and be annoying


----------



## joey (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll obviously go.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 8, 2014)

joey said:


> I'll obviously go.



Hey there Joey good to have your conformation! =D Have any idea which room of the mentioned 3 would be the best choice between affordability and turn out capacity? (I'll check that best room option out afterwards.)


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 8, 2014)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> Hey there Joey go to have your conformation! have any idea which room of the mentioned 3 would be the best choice between affordability and turn out capacity?



It would be best to Send a PM to Dan/James first.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 8, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> It would be best to Send a PM to Dan/James first.


 Sorry about my typing mistake I thought I edited it in time. Yes I will just get that done tomorrow then once I've had some sleep. Yeah I'll let him know I've found 3 possible rooms. Hope he replies as he didn't to an email I sent him nearly a month before the recent Leister event.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 8, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Please yes, but 2 rounds of Skewb and pyraminx please!


My worst 2 events. XD Don't worry though as it will be no different to the rest of them. =)


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yep, I would come to this. More comps the better!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 9, 2014)

As Greg said, procedure is to contact delegates 1st before announcing your intentions to arrange a comp. Also yeah, I'll be a pretty much any comp in the UK.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> As Greg said, procedure is to contact delegates 1st before announcing your intentions to arrange a comp. Also yeah, I'll be a pretty much any comp in the UK.


I have told Dan this weekend that I want to try and arrange one just haven't mentioned the thread or current progress yet. I'll get to him about it now.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 10, 2014)

It's 200 miles away, so I could probably come.

Any ideas about the date?


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 10, 2014)

Randomno said:


> It's 200 miles away, so I could probably come.
> 
> Any ideas about the date?



Some time in march would be goos as it won't cross with peoples exams.


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 10, 2014)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> Some time in march would be goos as it won't cross with peoples exams.



You may want to speak with Dan/James first about potential dates, because I believe there are a few competition already in the pipeline for early next year.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 10, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> You may want to speak with Dan/James first about potential dates, because I believe there are a few competition already in the pipeline for early next year.


True but the problem right now is I am still trying to see about a room with the events team of the Leeds union, but whenever I try and send an email I get a status fail notification as their message box is full at least when they are not around it is, so until around 5:00 today I won't be able to send it off. I will message to Dan about it right now.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 14, 2014)

UPDATE! I have now got a list of fully suitable rooms coming in from the conference office of the Leeds university, and should be put together with the all the needed info for me to receive by Tuesday! =D


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 14, 2014)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> UPDATE! I have now got a list of fully suitable rooms coming in from the conference office of the Leeds university, and should be put together with the all the needed info for me to receive by Tuesday! =D



So you have permission from Daniel or James?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 14, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> So you have permission from Daniel or James?


We've been talking to Alex in email. He's just duplicating progress updates in this thread.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 14, 2014)

*checks map for how different the location of Leeds and Yorkshire is since no-one mentioned anything in the thread and it suddenly says Yorkshire*


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Nov 14, 2014)

Randomno said:


> *checks map for how different the location of Leeds and Yorkshire is since no-one mentioned anything in the thread and it suddenly says Yorkshire*


Yorkshire is the county Leeds is in with Leeds being the most populated city, and is also in the west of the county like my location says, and is the biggest county in terms of land area by far. I did mention it in the intro post of the thread as well.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 14, 2014)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> Yorkshire is the county Leeds is in with Leeds being the most populated city, and is also in the west of the county like my location says, and is the biggest county in terms of land area by far. I did mention it in the intro post of the thread as well.



That awkward moment where you name a county after a city in it/vice versa and it ends up not being the most populated...


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 14, 2014)

Randomno said:


> That awkward moment where you name a county after a city in it/vice versa and it ends up not being the most populated...



What's your point..? Just forget it. You know where the competition is now.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 6, 2014)

UPDATE!: I am going to phone the Leeds Uni on Friday which would give them a month since ringing to see how the list of events is coming along, I can only enquire before 9 in the morning and unfortunately missed my chance the other day so I apologise for being late on checking of progress.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope you can find a great place


----------



## Randomno (Dec 6, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I hope you can find a great place



Hopefully Yorkshire.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 6, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Hopefully Yorkshire.



Well yeah the place is to be in Leeds and only Leeds as it IS my local area after all. =P There are also other cities in the county that are more populated then York. Dewsbury, Harrogate both being home to 100s of 1000s, and the 2nd biggest city after Leeds Sheffield which is in the south of Yorkshire.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 6, 2014)

Sheffield seems super accessible to the rest of the UK, but I'm totes happy for a Leeds comp


----------



## Randomno (Dec 6, 2014)

Can you try and give it a slightly more interesting name than Leeds Open/Winter/Spring 2015?


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 7, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Can you try and give it a slightly more interesting name than Leeds Open/Winter/Spring 2015?



I was thinking of having the name as "Leeds the way" as it would be a nice and positive play on words, and would represent Yorkshires 8 year return to the scene very nicely. =)


----------



## Randomno (Dec 7, 2014)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> I was thinking of having the name as "Leeds the way" as it would be a nice and positive play on words, and would represent Yorkshires 8 year return to the scene very nicely. =)



Sounds better than most of the UK comp names...

EDIT: In 8 years of UK comps, pretty much the only two not to have a standard name are "Rapid Dash Open 2012" and "Welcome To Cambridge 2014".


----------



## Ollie (Dec 7, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Sounds better than most of the UK comp names...
> 
> EDIT: In 8 years of UK comps, pretty much the only two not to have a standard name are "Rapid Dash Open 2012" and "Welcome To Cambridge 2014".



ABHC? also, who cares


----------



## Randomno (Dec 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> ABHC? also, who cares



Never actually figure what that stood for.

I dunno, I care a little.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 7, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Never actually figure what that stood for.
> 
> I dunno, I care a little.



It was supposed to be ABC which stood for several things however the name wasn't approved so Billy made up some great signs for the entrance.
h
AB^C


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 12, 2014)

UPDATE!: I have just spoken to someone from the Leeds uni conference room, and it sounds like sport's rooms will be the only kind to be suitable as the Uni conference rooms won't do. I am now waiting on a list of possible rooms and the person is even going to look at some the venues that past UK events have taken place at on the WCA to get a good feel for it, which will help a lot. Hopefully we will actually get some where with this now! =D


----------



## Berd (Dec 14, 2014)

I would be down for a comp in Leeds


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 14, 2014)

I just want to go  any dates in mind yet?


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 14, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I just want to go  any dates in mind yet?


It would probably be in late March but I'll have to make some more phone calls first to try and finally get some possible rooms down so hopefully by the end of this week we would have a possible venue, so sorry if this is taking a while but these things do take time to plan after all.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 19, 2014)

UPDATE: I am now looking into having the event at a hotel, as rooms for both the Leeds uni and the Leeds union are way to costly being £500 a day at the cheapest. I am going to give the park plaza in central Leeds a call on Monday, since their events and conference team won't be in until then, I am looking into The Queens hotel also in the city centre so hopefully we will have some luck there.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 29, 2014)

UPDATE! The Park Plaza hotel actually ended up be the most expensive by far costing as much as £2500 for a single day, I have sent an email to the Hilton City Hotel today where the past Leeds event took place at, so hopefully this search can finally end there.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 29, 2014)

Have you tried anything like this:
http://www.alternativevenues.org

High end hotels are not the way to go for cheap cubing venue options.

In before wrong about The Hilton.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks I will give that a try as well.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 29, 2014)

Just realised that's only for South East but there are probably similar sites for you neck of the the woods.

You could always try contacting the local councils. I think they have reasonably priced venues and also try other schools in the area.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 29, 2014)

Actually it is for the whole country but so far there isn't a reply and the ringing goes on none stop not allowing me to leave a message. I think I will just phone the council up, and yeah I'll see what schools there are as well though I doubt even secondary schools a try since it would be worth it for a big enough hall, like Charlie Cooper used for the 2009 UK Cube Masters Open event.


----------



## joey (Dec 29, 2014)

Try Allerton Grange High School.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 29, 2014)

Right now I am actually currently looking at the Leeds conference site, and with 32 different buildings I'd be surprised if I still can't find a cheap enough venue. I have just left them a message now for hopefully it can be at long last guarantied progress!


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 29, 2014)

joey said:


> Try Allerton Grange High School.


Could give that a try as well the more the merrier.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> I am currently pinning my hopes on the international room in the leeds club building in the city centre LS1 postal area, as the size, lighting seem very ideal along with your casual conference style chairs so hiopefully that is cheap enough and if not then I'll try Allerton Grange out.



Over 50% of your posts are in this thread. :/


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry for deleting the post was just reposting a corrected version, it just seems to be taking for ever and I haven't posted on many different treads I hopefully will soon though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 29, 2014)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> Also it just seems to be taking for ever and haven't posted on many different treads I hopefully will soon though.



Post count is something that very few people care about =P


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Dec 29, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Post count is something that very few people care about =P


I'm just letting him know why. =P


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Feb 1, 2015)

Just the let everyone know why I haven't replied in a long while is it because i don't want to have to carry on like this, mentioning fail after fail and finding a suitable venue. I did contact Allerton grange, however as it turned out to be the council for all schools in Leeds after telling me she would ask the school about the rooms and get back to me about it but she still hasn't got back to me about it. Now I am now looking into having a competition at the Leeds college of music, as since they do lot's of music events there they should be able to give me a room that's cheap enough. If this college won't do then I'll give Allerton grange another try, however I am not going to give another post on this thread until an event has finally been found, so in the meantime I'll keep at it.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 1, 2015)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> Just the let everyone know why I haven't replied in a long while is it because i don't want to have to carry on like this, mentioning fail after fail and finding a suitable venue. I did contact Allerton grange, however as it turned out to be the council for all schools in Leeds after telling me she would ask the school about the rooms and get back to me about it but she still hasn't got back to me about it. Now I am now looking into having a competition at the Leeds college of music, as since they do lot's of music events there they should be able to give me a room that's cheap enough. If this college won't do then I'll give Allerton grange another try, however I am not going to give another post on this thread until an event has finally been found, so in the meantime I'll keep at it.



It's great that you are putting lots of effort into this. Thanks


----------



## Berd (Feb 1, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> It's great that you are putting lots of effort into this. Thanks


+1


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 2, 2015)

UPDATE! Sorry for the reply reply. I have found 2 locations I am currently looking into, 1 in some sports halls in the College of the student capital Headingly and 1 I am looking very likely to go for, the saint George's community centre.

The centre is conveniently based in the north west heart of the city centre and can seat a maximun of around 90 people. The room being used will be the large function room. With out counting guests and official solving tables a maximum competitor turnout of 70 competitors is the possible. The room also has plently of windows to allow for as much natural light to be let in as possible and has plently of electrical sockets for the speed stack timers to be plugged into. Going by a photo the tables will most likely be spread out around the room. If true this would make preperation for the event very quick and easy. You can take a look at the room here. http://www.stgeorgescentreleeds.org.uk/rooms/large-function-room/

I have spoken to the event manager and a 12 hour 2 day event turnout of 80 should be affordable enough. I have yet to recieve Dans comfirmation on this and am also waiting on him for comfirmation of this being affordable, and if so also the agreed time/event scedual and date. I am personally thinking around early June. If any of you know any less busy weeks around the months of May/June (excluding the last week of May), please let me know as that would help alot with speeding this process up. Due to most north England cubers not being close enough to the any events, a big turn out would be very likely. Hopefully I will get enough info from Dan by next comming week at the latest, but it looks like we are nearly there! =D


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 2, 2015)

Half way between WGC and Irish Champs would be good


----------



## Ollie (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm going to need to keep track of all my comps/travel expenses and stuff if I'm going to WC15


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 3, 2015)

Dan replied last night. What he says is that 12 hours won't be long enough for a 2 day event. So it looks like it would have to be 1 10 to 12 hour long cubing day. This can still work very well with over 6 puzzles being fitted in, but yeah this is most likely going to be a 1 day event due to the hourly pricing. Sorry about that. If I can find a more affordable venue I will let you know ASAP, but for now this will have to do. Dan doesn't want to rush it so planning most likely won't be untill after June, but at least 1 day will most likely be cheaper while still being full 12 hour day! =)


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 4, 2015)

Bad news - Dan has come back to me again on matter and has told me that he doesn't think a 1 day event will be long enough to bring in a good enough turnout to keep it cost effective despite 1 day being fitable, so it looks like we are back to spare one. I'll see about that other venue I'm looking at and try to find more. Hopefully it won't take too much longer then it all ready has done.....


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 12, 2015)

UPDATE! I have found somewhere not far from where I live that could be ideal for a turn out of 60. The room is a main hall and similar to the Liecester 02 academy, is a stage room connected to a church and used for many proformances and covers 55 x 37 feet. You can see the main hall here http://btckstorage.blob.core.windows.net/site6565/Give it bac mac.jpg (Only image I could find.) There is however hardly ever any event space due to 2 groups of 450 people using this 6 room building through the entire week, simply because there is no where else for them to go. Luckly there has been 2 weekend days avalable for saturday and sunday but though day 1 can start at 8 day 2 can be be allowed at half 1 for preperation due to lack of avalabily. Both days though can end as late as we choose but only of course if Dan replies with the go ahead. The main organiser has agreed a deal on £400 for both days which I've heard Guildord (another event I've been to besides Liecester I have blond hair, glasses and am big into the megaminx event in case you have seen me.) I'll be amazed if Dan turns this oppotunity down as it won't half be an oppotunity gone to waste. Hopefully with the only problem being a slight shortage this will not happen but we are going to have to wait and see for now.


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

That picture tho hehehe. Sounds cool!


----------



## JediJupiter (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah, what is the guy in the bottom right holding? Sounds good but second day might be kinda short.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 12, 2015)

Glad to see you're finally checking this out redi! Unfortunatelly the 2 groupos of 450 people take up most to all the rooms with constant events, so this might be the only chance to use it and 400 for a 2 day event of 60 competitors should be enough to persuade Dan over. I know half 1 is a little short but it's the best I can get. This was originaly going to be hald an hour later at 2:00 which will now give us an extra 30 minutes. This will be from half 1 to 8 for 7 full hours which isn't that much worse and people can have time to sleep in and get extra practice or look around the city centre to pass the time. 7 hours for day 2 and a fairly low cost £400 for both days should be exceptable enough. I was also wondering what that person was holding as well and don't have a clue! Hopefully this opportunity won't go to waste. If not I know plenty of other areas, including a big nerdy cafe called fab you might have heard of, so not too much of a worry I hope.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 12, 2015)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> Glad to see you're finally checking this out redi! Unfortunatelly the 2 groupos of 450 people take up most to all the rooms with constant events, so this might be the only chance to use it and 400 for a 2 day event of 60 competitors should be enough to persuade Dan over. I know half 1 is a little short but it's the best I can get. This was originaly going to be hald an hour later at 2:00 which will now give us an extra 30 minutes. This will be from half 1 to 8 for 7 full hours which isn't that much worse and people can have time to sleep in and get extra practice or look around the city centre to pass the time. 7 hours for day 2 and a fairly low cost £400 for both days should be exceptable enough. I was also wondering what that person was holding as well and don't have a clue! Hopefully this opportunity won't go to waste. If not I know plenty of other areas, including a big nerdy cafe called fab you might have heard of, so not too much of a worry I hope.



Sounds great!


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 12, 2015)

Actually come to think of it this is from the 4th to the 5th of July you know what that means.....Ireland clash! =( We'll have to see if agreed on if the Ireland one could be moved to another date since this clashing date is the only slot available. Talk about this being tough of all dates as well......


----------



## Randomno (Apr 12, 2015)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> Actually come to think of it this is from the 4th to the 5th of May you know what that means.....Ireland clash! =( We'll have to see if agreed on if the Ireland one could be moved to another date since this clashing date is the only slot available. Talk about this being tough of all dates as well......



May or July?


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 12, 2015)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> Actually come to think of it this is from the 4th to the 5th of May you know what that means.....Ireland clash! =( We'll have to see if agreed on if the Ireland one could be moved to another date since this clashing date is the only slot available. Talk about this being tough of all dates as well......



Or get another delagate


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 12, 2015)

Soz I meant July the same date.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 12, 2015)

Randomno said:


> May or July?



The mistake has now been corrected. =)


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 12, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Or get another delagate



I really don't want it to have to come to that and not having Dan and James when a date can be changed so that everyone is happy, also Dan has also mentioned to me these to options since last replying but yeah another date can easily keep everyone happy with both going a head and with both organisers. Though yeah it does make sence to bring James in for it as he doesn't do enough compared to Dan and it would allow for more room. If the ireland organiser really doesn't want to change date then we'll see about James doing it, otherwise why not? A little date change won't really make any difference.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 13, 2015)

People have already paid for flights and hotels for Ireland.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah, registration has already opened for Ireland, no way that the date can be changed.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 13, 2015)

Thankfully James has'nt pre-registered so another delegate is still possible,either that or it would have to be further from my home which would be a bit of a shame.


----------



## JediJupiter (Apr 13, 2015)

Also, there's people like me who can't go to Ireland, might make this comp kinda small, but it sounds pretty good actually. And I don't mind it going on until late the second day, I'll be finished with school and can totally stay an extra night.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 13, 2015)

You do know that the north hasn't really had any comps? That means that many new competitors would have been eagerly waiting to compete so I'm sure 60 can be easily done. 20 to 35 new competitors would be more then the average as that would there for balance the country out since most here would have finally found some where. Unlike in the rest of the country where most would have allready competed before, meaning less new competitors in comparison. 

Also remember no event here since 2006 so I'm sure with the big growth of cubing in general it would be no different here. Take it from me only speedcubing since 2007. The only event that really tends to get any from yorkshire is Nottingham just outside of Yorkshire. So even though it is only a matter of time, I would still like to make this happan alot sooner as it would do me proud to help expand the community.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 13, 2015)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> You do know that the north hasn't really had any comps? That means that many new competitors would have been eagerly waiting to compete so I'm sure 60 can be easily done. 20 to 35 new competitors would be more then the average as that would there for balance the country out since most here would have finally found some where. Unlike in the rest of the country where most would have allready competed before, meaning less new competitors in comparison.
> 
> Also remember no event here since 2006 so I'm sure with the big growth of cubing in general it would be no different here. Take it from me only speedcubing since 2007. The only event that really tends to get any from yorkshire is Nottingham just outside of Yorkshire. So even though it is only a matter of time, I would still like to make this happan alot sooner as it would do me proud to help expand the community.



Where did you get the figure 20-35 people? Why would you assume there's an equal number of potential cubers across the country then the South is more densely populated than the North?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 13, 2015)

I personally think a UK comp should not take place on the same weekend as Irish Champs because it WILL reduce the numbers going to Ireland.


----------



## M Hutchison (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi - My son Gregor would be very interested in a North of Englands Rubiks competition - we travelled 5.5 hours to Guildford yesterday to an event - please can you keep us up dated on the likelyhood of an event going ahead. Many thanks


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 13, 2015)

With all your respect: Cube-o-holic 

1st It depends where it is. 
2nd you think there won't be aload of new competitors waiting to compete? That makes no sence to me, we are talking over eight years since the last one. 
3rd the north is home to over 12 million people over 1 6th of the countries population. 
4th Lots od people don't actually use this site and would just find out through the WCA the. 
4th if there is an offcial competition people will go Bristol that's in a small region got aload of new competitors dispite being far from london. 
5th does this seriously mean we are going to be doubting that there is a hole in the north for cubing? that is why people haven't shown up, plenty of people would have been new during the first Leicester and nottingham event and cubing has grown alot since and is still going now and more and more people do thier first solves and end up taking it to the competitive level. Over 350 have competed to date and most going to ireland will not even be from the north anyway and most will be from the north and midlands as it will be a minority and the big population around them. Yorkshire alone is huge so I wouldn't under estimate it. It makes perfect sence if not that would mean your saying the popularity is very low. 
6th A minority of 20 alone is tiny compared to the whole of the north so of course there will be communities there they just haven't got somewhere close enough yet. 
7th Look at guildford having over 2 being of Dan and James alone, and that's just a tiny town in Sussex. Locals where close enough to compete and I have come across more then 1 from tiny Norfolk before. 

It clearly makes sense and that is my point. It is the same thing, so i honestly wouldn't worry about numbers. This is a 2 day event for just £400 as well and all we need is around 40 anyway. The price can always be a little higher to make ends meet anyway (60 is max.)


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 13, 2015)

M Hutchison said:


> Hi - My son Gregor would be very interested in a North of Englands Rubiks competition - we travelled 5.5 hours to Guildford yesterday to an event - please can you keep us up dated on the likelyhood of an event going ahead. Many thanks


No problem! I'll do my best.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 13, 2015)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> With all your respect: Cube-o-holic
> 
> 1st It depends where it is.
> 2nd you think there won't be aload of new competitors waiting to compete? That makes no sence to me where are talking over eight years since the last one.
> ...



Not sure if you meant me or Adam but:

1. More time doesn't equal more people waiting to cube. People get bored and stop. Even if a competition was held in the North, not everyone who lives nearby will make it. From personal experience, I can only name a handful of active cubers who live up North and even then they have never mentioned cuber friends who are waiting for a Northern comp before they can compete. Plus the fact that they're aren't any active posters on SS or r/Cubers who are North-based UK cubers, nor are there any active subforums, suggests to me that there are nowhere near 20-35 people like you think they are. 

2. Can you provide some evidence that these cubers off the forum exist? How much real interest is there from real life cubers living up north (i.e. people you've actually spoken to?) 

3. You're just making a bunch of assumptions based on no actual evidence of a cubing community in the North. I could use all your lines of reasoning and say there there simply must be a huge cubing community in Wales. I mean, it's a whole country, right? 3 million people live there, so there must be a significant community of cubers? (answer = no. Just two people that I can name who live there, and one of them lives in Exeter for university).

Also not to be petty, but the quality of your posts makes it hard to take them seriously. The spelling (considering that your computer highlights misspelled words for you and gives you the option to change them), the way you've set out the post (4th comes up twice) just to name some examples.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Also not to be petty, but the quality of your posts makes it hard to take them seriously. The spelling (considering that *tour* computer highlights misspelled words for you), the way you've set out the post (4th comes up twice) just to name some examples.



Intentional right? Also that's not the caes for all browsers.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Intentional right? Also that's not the caes for all browsers.



Haha, I did notice and change it a moment ago. No excuse for these though:



PokeCuberAlex said:


> sence
> regeon
> dispite
> douting
> ...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 13, 2015)

You completely ignored my point.
A Northern comp would take competitors away from an already established comp.

Try finding a reasonably priced venue which you can have for 2 full days available for dates which don't clash with an existing comp in the British Isles.

I do think that we need more Northern competitions but that requires people in the North to actually arrange suitable competitions.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 13, 2015)

I understand where you are comming from but I'm just a young competitor wanting to give my area a chance. Mistakes will occasionaly be made I've seen 1 or 2 typos from Dan in an email, also do you think these cubers would had been there before the first south cubing event? I honestly doubt it this site only started in 2004 and that was before the UK community even began. 

Also is the original Bristol oganiser Charlie Cooper active anymore? Nope. Also this is how you start communities off by things happening. How can people compete if they have to travel over 3 hours several times a year? People don't want to have to do all that too often and lots of people are also going to come from the midlands. I am only talking 60 as a max. Your the countries best 4x4 solver and are very amazing at it indeed, but I won't have thought 1 of the countries wr holders would be getting so critical. The effort I've gone through shows and how do you know unless we find out anyway? 

Typing mistakes mainly happen because I have alot to say and don't want to take too long to post them. Alot of times I am replying late at night depending on peoples replies. Besides all I have to do find a suitable room to compete in. We have events in the midlands so why not the north? Dan had less then 40 for his first Guildford event before having nearly 60 and I am checking things out first. Also no the mistake correcter hasn't been on for me so I didn't know if something was wrong, and at the same time I don't want to take too long getting these comments out. I bet your would had also been saying the same about the midlands untill an event started there as well and that is still (less populated) then the even the north. It's just next to the south. If you are saying a smaller venue will be fine then that's what I will do, Dan wasn't saying 60 was too high anyway just a max, and I am anxious to give this a try so Please don't put my efforts down I have gone through alot of trouble here. =(


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> Your the countries best 4x4 solver and are very amazing at it indeed, but I won't have thought 1 of the countries wr holders would be getting so critical.



1. 4BLD, not 4x4.

2. He's the best in the world, not just the UK.

3. He's the only Brit to currently hold a WR.

4. I don't see why having a WR would affect his critiquing.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 13, 2015)

OK will do and that's what I am trying to do arrange a suitable competition I am not saying this event will be going ahead that's why I want to know off James first. I will keep on trying if I have to.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> 1. 4BLD, not 4x4.
> 
> 2. He's the best in the world, not just the UK.
> 
> ...



I was saying 4 x4 for short he knows what i mean you know what I mean I was saving time with my comment 4x4 as in 4x4 BLD what's what I meant. I didn't expect a wr holder to be getting so critical basically.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 13, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Haha, I did notice and change it a moment ago. No excuse for these though:



Some of those I missed because I didn't realise they were wrong and some I missed due to feeling rushed to reply and I have alot to type. So there is a reason actually.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 13, 2015)

The reason I haven't registered for Irish Championships yet is because I do not know if I will be able to attend that weekend, if I can, I will register for that competition.

Also, we would prefer if venues did not run late on the Sunday evening, since people have trains to catch, and want to get home so they can get to sleep for school/university/work etc for the following day.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 13, 2015)

OK Ollie I have now corrected my words so let's just forget about it and start fresh. I'm an adult and we all make mistakes I will double check on my the spellings in future and try not to rush anymore ok, At the end of the day I am doing the best I can and that's all I can do so let's just leave it at that.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 14, 2015)

Am now taking a 2 week break. After that I will see if Leeds will work, if not then I will happily pass it over to the next person in Wakefield or Sheffield who is willing to give it a try.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 14, 2015)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> Am now taking a 2 week break. After that I will see if Leeds will work, if not then I will happily pass it over to the next person in Wakefield or Sheffield who is willing to give it a try.


I'm almost certainly living in Sheffield from September onwards, and pretty keen to organise


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 14, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> I'm almost certainly living in Sheffield from September onwards, and pretty keen to organise



Then in that case it's all ready settled then! It will be alot less risky and questionable and definately be the best location for building interest in the north. I will also pass the info onto Dan and let him know.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 14, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I personally think a UK comp should not take place on the same weekend as Irish Champs because it WILL reduce the numbers going to Ireland.



I second this, Ireland is going to struggle as it is getting a large number of competitors, without another comp on the same day in the UK. Irish Champs is set in stone, this isn't yet.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 16, 2015)

*sigh*.... if you need a more suitable venue at a more suitable time, just ask me. I'll find one.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 16, 2015)

This is up north and Sheffield is best for getting people to come from Yorkshire. Ryan wants to give this a try so let's just wait and see what he can do. If he he struggles or feels like can't do it I'll let you step in, otherwise Sheffield can start things off. The north has very little interest going on and it's best to build it up gradually. (Hence events getting further up north over time.) I know you're very good at this but we have to be fair here.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 16, 2015)

PokeCuberAlex said:


> This is up north and Sheffield is best for getting people to come from Yorkshire. Ryan wants to give this a try so let's just wait and see what he can do. If he he struggles or feels like can't do it I'll let you step in, otherwise Sheffield can start things off. The north has very little interest going on and it's best to build it up gradually. (Hence events getting further up north over time.) I know you're very good at this but we have to be fair here.



Ryan is an experienced cuber and has organized competitions before.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Apr 17, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Ryan is an experienced cuber and has organized competitions before.



Even more the reason to let Ryan with him living in Sheffield only half an hour from Nottingham this Autumn


----------

